# need coach help to do bareshaft tune on my daughter's new bow



## newyork (Aug 15, 2014)

just need help to check and conduct adjustment
thx


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Really sorry for no responses. Personally I find this does not work well for me but there are several guides nuts and bolts guide in PDFs search for that and Easton's tuning guide as well as many threads on bare shaft tuning. I have found it much more rewarding to study the techniques and learn to do it yourself your archer will Benicia more from the journey than having someone else do it for you. Now it is my experience and opinion That you must be at the level of putting the arrow in a quarter at 20 yards repeatable to be able to perform these tuning exercises with any level of reliability. Just my opinion read all the threads on tuning and study the guides. There is a tremendous base of knowledge out there for free.cand armed with this knowledge you become smarter.


----------

